# god of war 1 is not running PCSX2 PROBLEM --"Dvd Player Not Setup"--?



## iamwarrior (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi guys i have a problem with my pcsx2 software which play ps2 games on pc. I get a message which says"Dvd player not setup".
:smile:
Please tell me what i am missing in my procedure....


----------



## Headpred (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello iamwarrior! TSF does not give support to emulators.


----------



## optiplex (Jan 12, 2011)

install you latest emulator on your pc for this game


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

we do not give support to emulators, if you want to play the game just play the original game on the PS2
Thread Closed


----------

